# AWM Conductor use for fire alarms



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm curious if AWM conductor is suitable for fire alarm use - in Canada - but I'm also curious if it is acceptable for this use in the USA.

Installed in conduit. Initiation circuit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wibber said:


> I'm curious if AWM conductor is suitable for fire alarm use - in Canada - but I'm also curious if it is acceptable for this use in the USA.
> 
> Installed in conduit. Initiation circuit.



Heres a link..http://www.southwire.com/products/MtwTewAwmIA.htm


----------

